# Introducing ...



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Introducing our newest puppy.
Her name is _Good Golly Miss Molly_ after the 50's song. It probably will be just _Miss Molly_. 
She's 8 weeks old.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Those TOES! Omg! :wub:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm willing to wager it will be Good Golly or some other more creative expletive for the first few months,lol j/k she is adorable and does have the best toes I've ever seen


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

So sweet!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

She is adorable !


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Lovely little lady...looking forward to seeing her grow..


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> Those TOES! Omg! :wub:


LOL. I was thinking the same thing.:wub: I love puppy feet. The smell like fritos


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Another Molly Yay!!

She is so cute!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats she is so adorable. Cute name.


----------



## adisonclay (Feb 15, 2011)

She is very Cute .....


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Aww she's so cute


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

VERY cute! congrats on your new addition


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*Update at 12 weeks.*

Miss Molly went to her first puppy class yesterday. It was at Pet Smart and there was only one other puppy. If there isn't at least three pups besides her next week we will find another place to go.
Anyway, here she is at 12 weeks, wondering when dinner is coming with her sparing partner, Elliot the cat.








Aww, our little girl is growing up, she almost destroyed her first tennis ball today.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your girl is very pretty, and yes they grow up to fast.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a sweet little face! I love the toes too- Stosh had white toes too but he only has some left on one back foot now


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww, she's a beauty! Good luck with her.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

bunchoberrys said:


> LOL. I was thinking the same thing.:wub: I love puppy feet. The smell like fritos


Yep, they look like Frito toes to me too!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*Update at 14 weeks*

Popeye legs, batwing ears and a little bitty head (compared to her body, it seems). Haha, Miss Molly I mean, Diane is in the picture too.
Diane taught her to speak yesterday. All our shepherds have done this pretty easily.
Maybelline is 5 years old and won't speak yet, ha.


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss Molly is so cute! You must have your hands full..can't wait to watch her grow. So many new puppies to board members. It's so exciting!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*Update at 4 months*

Miss Molly is 4 months old today.
She went for her last series of shots today and her rabies vaccination. 
We had her microchipped too.
She has two permanent teeth showing on the bottom but otherwise they're all still puppy teeth. And her ears are not up yet.
She's a very calm, easy going little girl.
A little bit hesitant at first around new dogs and new people. Sorta nervous riding in the car or my truck and also today at the vet's office. Definitely different than our previous shepherds which were not bred for calm dispositions.
_Miss Molly and Maybelline_


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

She's so pretty! Best of luck with her!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> Those TOES! Omg! :wub:


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the airplane ears!


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty girl!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*Time for an update*

Miss Molly is now 5 months old and it's time for an update.
Her first day home...








Grown a bit since the little fuzz ball arrived.
One flap down... she's still teething so we'll wait on that for awhile.








Anyway we love her dearly. She is allowed up on the bed but she prefers to sleep all night on the floor (thank you lord). In the morning she gets up there with lots of kisses but settles right down until one of us gets up.
She finished puppy school and we take her to a puppy social once a week for shy puppies. She was pretty shy around other dogs but she is improving in that department by leaps and bounds, literally.
We are taking both dogs to obedience class once a week too. She is learning to heel, come, sit, down, stay and etc a little more firmly than she did in puppy school. She and Maybelline are both doing very well in that class.

They play together and get along real well too. Every evening when we go to bed they get the zoomies and run all around the backyard, through the dog door down the hall into our room across the bed and then back down the hall, outside and then repeat this several times until their tongues are hanging out. It's very funny to watch and hear this action, ha.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG... she is too cute.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*Update at 7 months...*

Molly is now 7 months old.
I'm going to try to do this update once a month until she's a year old.
_Now_








_Then_








Still has that great eye contact that made us choose her....


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*Now 8 months old...*

Miss Molly is now 8 months and about 70-75 lbs, I think she will probably be 85. 
Some people think she's really big for a she-dog.
I dunno, she has pretty long legs I guess. Our last boy was 120.










If you measure by tongue size, then she really _is_ big.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*9 months now*

Miss Molly is nine months old now.
Wow she has grown up fast.
She just finished her first heat cycle.
So now it's time for her nine month picture updates and here they are.



















We stopped by the vet's and she weighed in at 75 lbs. She is about 25 inches tall at the shoulder.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is nice to see all the stages Miss Molly has gone through. Looking forward to seening the rest.


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

looks like she is catching up to her ears ) very pretty girl!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It always amazes me how the look in pups' eyes and the expression in their face and body stays with them no matter how much the outside changes. Very pretty girl you have there- and cool back yard!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Very pretty girl. I love her puppy look. Too fluffy to be allowed to exist.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*10 month update*

Today Miss Molly is 10 months old.








She weighs 79 lbs. and is becoming quite the young lady.
She has two new (feral kitten) pals.
Foxy








and Graphite


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She has definitely become a young lady and she is a beautiful. To watch her grow from the baby dog to the very pretty big girl is great. Enjoy and keep taking pictures.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

*11 Months old today*

Miss Molly is 11 months old today so here are new pictures.
Hard to believe she's almost a year old already.
She is a great dog (as they all are) a very smart GSD (as they all are) and a mischievous girl.
Last night she saw one of the kittens jump over the back of the sofa (from back to front) so she did it too. Almost into Diane's lap who exclaimed "What are you doing?". Haha, I should have had the camera ready for that one. With all these animals I guess I should always have a camera ready.


----------

